# Whitehall Reservoir.



## Jim (Aug 7, 2007)

Skunk for me, 1 Bass for the Old Lady. She caught it on a 222 Senko ( Dark Green with green and red flake). I had 4-5 hits, but could not hook up. I did fish a new 3/8 Oz. Strike king Buzzbait on my 7 foot Medium Kistler LTA with Revo STX (Thanks MissouriBassin for the hookup on the buzzbait info). Nice setup, It felt really good in my hands. No blowups on it though, But I will use it again Saturday morning. Saturday is going to be a marathon, me and a Buddy are going to try to pull at least 12 hours on whitehall.


----------



## MissouriBassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear you didn't have any luck with the buzzbait Jim. I hope Saturday will be a different outcome. I am addicted to topwaters, I can't get enough of that explosion when they strike. 

Here are a couple of random youtube buzzbait vids. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnQJntMZTqg


https://www.youtube.com/v/g-ZY5gXCLYQ


----------



## Jim (Aug 8, 2007)

If buzzbaiting does not get your blood pumping, nothing will. I was so focused on it yesterday, It was like a whole new experience. I was in a zone anticipating a massive splash. Man...I cant wait for Saturday.


I tried to embed the videos, The user did not allow embedding of the first one.


----------

